# gpedit.msc not working



## aneesh kalra (Nov 22, 2006)

I get the following message on typing gpedit.msc 
snap in failed to intialize
snap in is not created or may not be installed properly


----------



## anandk (Nov 22, 2006)

click here for the solution. u may have to re/set the path parameter/s.


----------



## aneesh kalra (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks ananadk for the solution.


----------

